# White LT1650 transmission



## Goby (May 21, 2010)

Hello,

The hydrostatic transmission on our White LT1650 quit working in forward and reverse today. The manual says it's a maintenance free unit and offers nothing in the way of trouble shooting. We'd sure appreciate any and all help anyone could offer.

Thank you,
Steve


----------



## gmagic911x (May 15, 2012)

Steve - Did you get the LT-1650 fixed? I have the same problem and I'm afraid that it is a transmission problem.


----------

